# For sale todd helm seat



## wills marine (Oct 12, 2007)

*Todd Jupiter style helm seat w/pedestal and cushions.*
$150.00
*Lists for $249.99 + tax at West Marine.*

*Call 850 432-2383 M-F 8:00am-5:00pm Ask for Mr. Wills*


----------



## Kingfish514 (Jan 21, 2009)

Would you consider trading this chair for a 120 qt stainless steel cooler, that I have listed on Craigslist and has been listed on this forum


----------

